# help



## rayschicken (Apr 19, 2013)

My Chicken has a swollen face, pls what can i do.


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

Post a photo. Sounds like a spider or a bee sting. Try some Benedryl 1-2 mg per pound of body weight. (Chickens don't weigh much). Could also try Apis Mel - homeopathically. 

If using benedryl....use the over the counter liquid and try to find 12 mg/ml not the 12 mg/5 mls which ends up being like 2.4 mg/ml. Less volume to have to dose.


----------



## OrangeCatRex (Apr 15, 2013)

You rock Energyvet. Tats good info to know. I may have some chicken rx questions in the future..


----------

